# Sapelo island special hog hunt



## ridgerunner404 (Jan 1, 2013)

Is anyone going to the special hog hunt on Sapelo Island MAR 1st - MAY 15th? If so when are you going to try to go? we are shooting for Mar 8-13. Maybe we will see ya there.


----------



## trhankinson (Jan 3, 2013)

Got drawn for ossabaw for the feb hunt.  is sapelo just show up or is there a draw for it


----------



## ridgerunner404 (Jan 4, 2013)

yes it is a special hog hunt,,, just show up,  it goes thru march 1st - may 15 I believe is what the regs said.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 4, 2013)

Sounds interesting. May have to look into it


----------



## holton27596 (Jan 4, 2013)

may have to check it out also


----------



## keowens31 (Jan 6, 2013)

There are no hogs on Sapelo.. The ticks and snakes are terrible, stay far away.!!!! JK with ya. Beautiful place to go and stalk a hog. Even if you don't get a chance to kill pork you will love the island, well worth a planned trip to see.


----------



## paulkeen (Jan 6, 2013)

Take a bike


----------



## ridgerunner404 (Jan 8, 2013)

been there numorous times,,, the way it has to be hunted is just 1 of the pleasures. Yes true it is a pure raw hunt no frills. have deer hauler will travel.


----------



## Mac (Jan 9, 2013)

Can you ride the ferry on these hunts or do you have to get a charter or bring your own boat?

Also will ferry allow you to bring a bike?


----------



## trhankinson (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm thinking of heading over in March...any suggestions from the veterans of the island?


----------



## chambers270 (Jan 18, 2013)

I am sure it is realitive to the part of the island you hunt but I have hunted there 3 or 4 years and I have never seen a hog while hunting. On the other hand, I have stayed over there many more times and have seen a few porkers while driving around. 

I guess it is just like everywhere else, do some walking and find the sign.


----------



## ridgerunner404 (Jan 20, 2013)

you can take the ferry and arrange  trans to mosses hammock,,,, but I do suggest bringing your own boat,,,, then you dont have to deal with anyone else,,,,,,, BUT,,,,,, you have to be ready to rough it,,,,, and I mean ROUGH IT,,,   but the rewards are great if you put your head to the ground and enjoy I guess you could say primitive hunting,,,, then you will be into your element... It is a great place to hunt ,,,,,,,, go enjoy hunt ,, fish ,,, enjoy if there are others there,,,, then meet someone  and enjoy.


----------



## ridgerunner404 (Jan 20, 2013)

find a main trail to the marsh and hunt it on a falling tide


----------



## carpenter1 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm going the 4th thru the 8th anybody know a good area to start looking for the pigs this will be my first trip to sapelo


----------



## ridgerunner404 (Mar 1, 2013)

I will be there late on the 7th - 13th. you will be leaving when I get there. to bad,,, unless you can change your dates


----------



## cball917 (Jan 20, 2014)

There are some good hardwood flats on the far end of hunting zone. I have been twice and had a blast


----------



## aabradley82 (Jan 20, 2014)

During the special hunt it is primitive camping only, no power or water, generator is not running. No transport to/from woods. However I think it would be a blast. Take a bike/gamecart and have a blast. Depending on my schedule I might be able to join ya'll. Can't wait to get drawn for another regular hunt on the island. It is an adventure. If you don't have a boat there is a local guy who will ferry groups for $75 a head roundtrip. Worth it in my opinion since I could take whatever I wanted and not babysit my boat all week. 

Andrew


----------



## jkaviation (Jan 21, 2014)

I have a center console boat and may consider going if somebody around my area wants to go and split the fuel cost.. I'm in williamson,ga and just got back off the Ossabaw Hog hunt.

I could take up to 3 people.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 28, 2014)

Take the ferry. Call the office that runs the ferry and tell them you need to get George's #. He will meet you at the ferry dock take you to his house and rent you an old mobile home for $100 a night. Up to 8 people I think. He has some old trucks you can use to ease around in for a few $ more. I done both camped w my own boat during sign in hunt. (Rough is a understatement) We were successful both ways but I will never camp again. $2 ferry ride and split a mobile home. Just don't expect a 5 star lodge it just place to stay.


----------



## grasskiller (Jan 29, 2014)

George Passed away a couple years back. He had such a nice setup. I think lulu or his daughter maybe still carrying on the business.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 29, 2014)

I hate to hear that. Its been a few years since we last went down there.


----------

